# Rhom feeding



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

When I tell people about having interactive fish...this is what I mean. This guy doesnt attack the glass or anything....but he does come when there is food. Oh...and yes...I know my garage looks horrible...its fricken winter so I dont spend much time out there 












This is him about 3 years ago:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool video GG, Get some more eh.
He looks great,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah....it isnt easy to hold the camera and feed this guy. I will do one when I set up a tripod and so I can get a better view.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

good stuff GG...nice rhom man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

what was in there w/him 3 yrs ago??
nice man!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

nice vid and rhom GG.. thanks for posting it


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing Man!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how long did it take for it to act like that?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Were those silver dollars in the tank with him.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

BEAST.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great videos GG. thanks for sharing. got a good looking rhom


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool vids GG. You arent kidding your rhom doesnt mess around come eating time.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

crackin rhom, very nice


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool videos GG! In that second video I noticed three other serras in with your rhom, are geryis?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone...as you can see in the newer video...he has cleaned out the tank. He does fine with smaller fish...up to about 4"-5". Those silver dollars started out as little quarter size guys and grew to about 5" with him...then he decided to eat them. When I set up my new fish room...I will deck out his tank again with a bunch of small tetras and bottom fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow I thought they were some serras. I was thinking of adding some kind of dither fish to my rhom's tank, do you have any suggestions GG? My rhom is is between 15-16 inches.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Good show and thank you


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ja said:


> Wow I thought they were some serras. I was thinking of adding some kind of dither fish to my rhom's tank, do you have any suggestions GG? My rhom is is between 15-16 inches.


I have had great success with small tetras, danios, loaches. I had some breeding convicts...but the parents get pretty nasty and will pick at the rhom. Anything small and my rhom doesnt really pay attention to them...so schools of different tetras are pretty cool.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Clown loaches? That would be awsome. What about exo's?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally...I wouldnt go with anything aggressive. Exodons are scale strippers...and the last thing I want is to have some small fish stressing out my rhom. Just imagine being stuck in a room with fleas. I had a 2" irritans in there with him....but the little guy kept taking bites out of his tail fin....so I took him out and gave him to Frank. It wasnt that the fish would hurt him...and he was too small for my rhom to catch....but the fact that he was stressing my fish was enough reason for me to remove him.

What I always looked for were fish that were too small for him to view as either a threat or food....and fish that were peaceful and would not make living in his tank a poor experience.

Oh..and yes...clown loaches worked well for me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing GG


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to see him again GG.
I had a 4" red tailed shark in with mine and it used to shoot out from its hidey hole and make lightening fast swipes at the rhoms tail, till it took a swipe too many one day and got caught .


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I don't want my guys fins to be torn up. I'm thinking to go with neon tetras or possably clown loaches, I think the loaches would look sweet or even both.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Ja said:


> Wow I thought they were some serras. I was thinking of adding some kind of dither fish to my rhom's tank, do you have any suggestions GG? My rhom is is between 15-16 inches.


best imo, are giant danios, zebra danios, and exodons, because of how fast they are. anything else and my 14" rhom eats them fairly quickly, even really small tetras.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What about neons? I like the look of them as a contrast to the big rhom.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats a great vid GG and a great rhom.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Ja said:


> What about neons? I like the look of them as a contrast to the big rhom.


i tried that, and my rhom ate them quickly. i might try it again, though with some floating plants for cover. fish around $1 isn't much of a loss. in contrast to exodons which would be quite an expensive meal. i was surprised how quickly he ate them the first time around, considering size difference.

i think having the tank stocked prior to putting a rhom in there helps, but that usually can't be done. for example, i still have a small rainbow cichlid, about 3", in my 125g, with the rhom. he was in there prior with some other cichlids, and my rhom has not picked him off yet.

as you guys know, anything is a gamble.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Mine take out the neons, usually as the lights go out theres a splash and one down, tho i find black neons last longer presumably because they`re not so easy to see at night, if thats any help


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

quite a big guys there, ah GG?









fishes seem well kept.... while the garage















Tommy


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice setup in your garage. Everything looks pristine.


----------

